# one month extra salary for terminating without one month notice ?



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello everyone
My company is a freezone llc, i worked as a civil engineer for seven months, they have immediately terminated me without giving me any notice, am i eligible to get one month extra salary because they did not gave me one month notice ? And i have a tecom id and my company is in tecom freezone
They told me i won't get one month extra salary because i have not completed one year, my probation period is also over
Kindly reply ?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

It really depends, but they cannot simply fire you one day and kick you out of the office. From both sides, whether you decide to terminate or them, there is always a one month notice period. 

What type of contract do you have? Limited or unlimited? I think there may be some difference in that too if they lay you off.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Go speak to the free-zone authority - they are the ones who in effect sponsor you (as they sponsor the company).


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Its unlimited period of 3 years
So what shall i do ? I want what is my right, Its ok if they terminated me, i understand its about business and all but i shall be compensated for it because i had plans and to look for new job i need more money.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Go speak to the free-zone authority - they are the ones who in effect sponsor you (as they sponsor the company).


Yes i will go and speak with them
On my contract its written employment regulations are under dubai employment and media free zone authority
And on my visa tecom authority is written next to company name
I have also got a card id of dubai technology and media free zone
So iz it tecom or media free zone ?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

There used to be a Tecom Dispute Center which is cancelled or something. Upon a quick search I found this number: Tel: 800-4-DCCA (3222) 

Call it on Sunday. They will help you further. Don't worry, they will sort it out for you if your company is screwing around (which it seems to be doing)


----------



## mjdevans (Oct 4, 2009)

OK so you have not completed 1 year so no annual leave ticket or indemnity. If Tecom find you have been terminated without notice & without reason, you should be entitled to 1 month notice plus you might be entitled to between 1 - 3 month compensation. You need to speak in person with Tecom Freezone and bring all your documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Thankyou so much everyone
Ill goto tecom authority
And can you please tell me what is difference between tecom and dubai technology and media free zone ? Is dubai media free zone working under tecom or they both are different authories ? Do i need to goto both the offices ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Tecom are the owners, media free zone, internet city, biochemical city (or whatever they're called) are all under Tecom.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Okay
Thanks
I will update you guys after visiting tecom


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear all
I went to tecom investments today
They asked me to mail at [email protected] about your situation
I have mailed them, am waiting for response.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear all,
I have got reply form labor dispute, they sent me a file of labor laws and following mail:

Thank you*for your email.
Reference to the matter indicated in the email below, Please refer to article 75 , 78 , 79 , 118 , 122 , 123 , 131 , 132 in the UAE Federal Labor Law No. 8 of 1980 (attached).

I have read it and it says am eligible for one month extra salary as compensation
I have already approached my company, am waiting for their reply.
In case, if they don't lisin to me, what shall be my next step ?
Please guide


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Open a case against them in the Court, there is no charge in the Labour court for you.


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Open a case against them in the Court, there is no charge in the Labour court for you.


Ok
Thanks
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Well done p.a. - all too few people use the laws here as they are intended to protect you.

I am sure you will see your money !


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

*p.a.:* 
Yes open a case against them. Such employers need to be taught lessons so they stop abusing employees.

*To All:*
What happens if the employee has completed 1+ year of service, is on Unlimited MOL contract, is entitled to 30days paid annual leave, which has not been taken yet, gets terminated without 1 month notice? Will he be eligible to receive 1 month notice period salary, 30 days of salary for the pending annual leave, and between 1-3 months of salary as compensation?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

They could only dismiss you without notice in case of gross misconduct as specified in UAE Labor law. Be aware that if you open a labor dispute in the courts you may he prevented from exiting the country, or taking another job without NOC, until it's resolved? (And you won't receive any outstanding monies owed to you until it's resolved in court or settled by the employer).

Good luck


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

Dear all
I talked with my company
I asked them and they gave me a positive response
I will get my compensation soon, fingers crossed . . .
Thankyou everyone for the information, it really helped !


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

I have got the settlement from my company.
Currently i am looking for job as civil engineer, i would appreciate if anyone have any suggestions. I have also got my driving liscence.

Regards.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Cracking result - well done again !


----------

